# $ 100,000+ US Dollars



## surapon (Apr 26, 2014)

Dear Friends.
After our friend Mr. Terry Rogers set up the post $ 10,000 at Gear talk/ Canon, and so many of our friends answer the great questions. and we learn/ get the ideas of each our unique friends.
Now, Is my turn------If we have Unlimited budget/ Well, $ 100,000 + US Dollars, and want to get the Photographic equipment , and The Support Equipment which will increase/ Improve( Hopefully---Ha, Ha, Ha ) our Love Hobby= Photography---What will you want to get/ Buy ?.
One thing/ the first ting in my mind= Canon EF 1200 MM F/ 5.6 L = 36 Pounds ( $ 100,000 to 120,000 US Dollars) and special build Range rover / or Land Rover SUV. ( Open Back ) and special Permanent MONOPOD mounted , With security cage, for my Safari trip'
Have FUN, and tell us your ultimate dream.
Your friend, Surapon

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/find/newsLetter/Mother-of-All-L-Lenses.jsp


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 26, 2014)

If I had that kind of money? Maybe give it to Canon as seed money for a 70-200 f/2... Otherwise spend it going places to use the cameras I have now!

Jim


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd definitely start a company for photographic accessories if I had 100K. I have a lot of ideas, and I might eventually do that anyway. Let's see...


----------



## surapon (Apr 26, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> If I had that kind of money? Maybe give it to Canon as seed money for a 70-200 f/2... Otherwise spend it going places to use the cameras I have now!
> 
> Jim



Dear Jim.
Are you sure that you need only F = 2.0----Well, My dream, Ultimate dream = EF 70-200 F/ 1.4 ( Or 1.2) for shoot indoor stadium for Sports.----Ha, Ha, Ha, Just Dreaming.
Surapon


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > If I had that kind of money? Maybe give it to Canon as seed money for a 70-200 f/2... Otherwise spend it going places to use the cameras I have now!
> ...



Going by the size of a 200 f/2 I figure a zoom is possible, probably the size of a 300 f/2.8 and lets see... $12000 or so. But it'd be awesome for indoor sports, mandatory monopod or not!

Jim


----------



## surapon (Apr 26, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I'd definitely start a company for photographic accessories if I had 100K. I have a lot of ideas, and I might eventually do that anyway. Let's see...



Dear Friend sagittariansrock.
Wow, That is a great IDEA to set up your own company for Photographic Accessories( What kind of Equipment that you want to reinvent ?) , That will make you a millionaire very soon, Same as Gary Fong, Flash Modifier.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Fong

Thanks. 
Surapon


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Millionaire, indeed. Ideas... they are still in their infancy. Let them grow up a bit more


----------



## traingineer (May 3, 2014)

Well you do need a vehicle to go around and take some images. 
So I would throw all the cash into a Unimog. 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2014)

I bought my used 600 f/4L from a guy who had the 800mm mounted in a popup custom camper van, he could just open the door in the top of the camper and pop up the lens ready to go to work.

Presumably, he had a electronics suite, generator, etc as well. Undoubtedly a lot more than $100K.


----------



## surapon (May 3, 2014)

traingineer said:


> Well you do need a vehicle to go around and take some images.
> So I would throw all the cash into a used Unimog. 8)



Wow, Dear friend traingineer.
That might be the best Idea, But I might need $ 1 million US Dollars in this budget----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 3, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I bought my used 600 f/4L from a guy who had the 800mm mounted in a popup custom camper van, he could just open the door in the top of the camper and pop up the lens ready to go to work.
> 
> Presumably, he had a electronics suite, generator, etc as well. Undoubtedly a lot more than $100K.



Yes, Sir, Dear My Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane
I need to ask my wife/ my dear boss for total $ 1 million US Dollars for this budget----Ha, Ha, Ha
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## traingineer (May 3, 2014)

surapon said:


> traingineer said:
> 
> 
> > Well you do need a vehicle to go around and take some images.
> ...



Only the best vehicle can carry a lens like that!


----------



## CarlTN (May 4, 2014)

Most of the money would be spent on travel expenses. Buying an expensive toy is not going to improve your photography much, it seems to me. But if I had $100k, I would give it to Ben Affleck, and send him to whichever casino he is not banned from...let him play some blackjack (tell him the money will go to help save whales or the UAW or something)...and let him roll it into 1 BILLION DOLLARS. Then I would hire a few of the world's best photogs and film crews, have them shoot photos of me directing a few movies (Affleck will hate these movies!), and call it a life! ;D


----------



## TheJock (May 4, 2014)

I recon I’d be booking a ticket to New York to go on a spending spree at B&H.
1.	2 x 1DX
2.	8-15 f4 
3.	16-35 f2.8 II
4.	24-70 f2.8 Is II
5.	70-200 f2.8 IS II
6.	200-400 + 1.4x TC
7.	600mm f4 IS II
8.	800mm f5.6 IS
9.	2x 600 EX-RT
10.	Carbon tripods, heads, diffusers, remotes, filters, holdalls, batteries and memory cards to the value of around another $10,000

Which gives us a rough price of around $71,000, the rest would go on travel, a 1 week safari to Kenya and a month’s trip round Europe, failing all this I would just buy a Caterham RS500 Superlight and spend the rest on speeding fines 8)


----------



## Menace (May 4, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I recon I’d be booking a ticket to New York to go on a spending spree at B&H.
> 1.	2 x 1DX
> 2.	8-15 f4
> 3.	16-35 f2.8 II
> ...



+1

I'd add the EF400 2.8 II to the above


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 23, 2014)

I'd buy silver and hope black and white film becomes stylish again.


----------



## Don Haines (May 24, 2014)

I would not go FF, I would go crop..... Then I would have $160,000 dollars.....


----------



## surapon (May 24, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thankssss to all of our Friends and Teachers, One thing that I know, We can spend all the money in our pocket to make sure that The Photographic Company are making the money and pay the stock holders in every years.
BTW, I do not think any problem about the Cameras + Lenses companies, Because We " Most of CR . Member " have GAS. illness from time to times.
Have a great / Beautiful Week End, Sir, Madam.
Surapon.


----------



## Vivid Color (May 24, 2014)

Dear surapon,
Great question! I would likely buy one or two more lenses, a few more accessories, and some studio equipment, but I'd use the vast majority of the money for travel so I could take images from new and different places. 
--Vivid


----------



## NancyP (Jun 11, 2014)

Lenses: 24-70 f/2.8 L II, Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art. 
I would buy a new high fps, high buffer camera, the 1DX or maybe the mythical 7D2, and a wad of cards, extra batteries. Then I would get the Big White of my dreams - I would have to rent first to decide which one I can handle, 500 or 600 f/4 II - and the 1.4x and 2x TC IIIs. Then a full gimbal, then evaluate my existing heavy duty tripod (Feisol) for use with Big White. 
Then I would get a tiny trailer, either Cricket or Scamp, both weigh ~1200# empty. http://www.crickettrailer.com/index-v2.php I _think_ that my existing car, a 2014 Subaru Forester, could handle it. If not, move up to a 6 cylinder AWD. Then - hit the road and see America (and Canada) first! Gas, food, camp necessities, etc.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 14, 2014)

If I had $100k to spend on lenses, I'd hire an engineer to design a programmable autofocus/aperture controller that speaks the Canon lens protocol, and build mod kits that interface with various current-generation manual-focus, manual-aperture lenses. Then, I'd sell them and use that money to buy camera gear on an ongoing basis.

And then eventually design and build a replacement for the Canon 50mm f/1.0.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 14, 2014)

hmm, interesting

2x 1DX
1x 5DIII
1x 6D
1x of each L prime between 24 and 200 minus the 200/2.8
1x 200-400
1x of each 16-35, 24-70 and 70-200 f2.8 version
A half dozen 600ex-rt and two st-e3-rts

A nice trip somewhere with that lot and if there is still money left after that I would probably get a 600/4 and some other random assorted stuff like bags and memory cards.


----------



## Zv (Jun 14, 2014)

After buying the gear I need I'd use the rest of the money to travel and see the world, only I'd pay someone to carry all my gear.


----------



## zim (Jun 14, 2014)

wot!!! all that money an no one wants a D800 shame on you all


----------



## Hannes (Jun 14, 2014)

zim said:


> wot!!! all that money an no one wants a D800 shame on you all



I'd rather get a pentax 645Z to be honest


----------



## NancyP (Jul 8, 2014)

Heck, for that amount of money, one could get a full digital MF setup, IQ260 back, mini-ArcaSwiss Metric view camera for digital back, several digital grade MF view camera lenses for the ultimate in landscape photography - and still have some money left over for travel.


----------

